# snowboarding movies?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

hey revenge of the grenerds is a great snowboard flick. it was created by the snowboard company grenade and really makes you want to go when you watch it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I just don't want to see Hollywood crank out one of those ridiculous bombs with a snowboarding theme


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

MHJ said:


> I just don't want to see Hollywood crank out one of those ridiculous bombs with a snowboarding theme



who said hollywood?
maybe i'm looking for a Bollywood snowboarding film!

 


no i totally get what you mean...
but maybe someone saw something good somewhere.
once in a while..hollywood does put out something good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

aw, cmon guys, anybody here who knows of a real snowboarding movie?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

geline said:


> aw, cmon guys, anybody here who knows of a real snowboarding movie?


um. ski school? hehehe

check here maybe:
http://imdb.com/keyword/snowboarding/


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey, rox, that was a great link for all kinds of moviews.

Here's another one I found:

http://www.im.com/adwords/sports.aspx?affiliate_id=google_snowboard&gclid=CJ6yn-Ob8oUCFUQxIgodASzliw

It's an Instant Media that features the ff. :

* extensive ski, snowboarding, surf and skate videocast directory
* Including Teton Gravity Research, effectiveedge
* High Cascade Snowboarding and Skating camp
* Vans Team Riders, and more... Watch or listen for Free!
* Simply subscribe to any RSS feed.
* Play both QuickTime and Windows Media files.
* New videocasts update instantly.
* Download Bittorrent RSS feeds.


----------

